# EU Emissions Zones



## Kontiki (Apr 21, 2019)

Hoping to get a trip to Germany in mid to late June, we should be picking the van up at the beginning of June. There might not be enough time for us to get the Umwelt sticker by post, is there an easy way to get the sticker in Germany? Thought I read that some TUV stations can supply them. At the moment we are planning on travelling to the Hook of Holland then to Hamburg. The van is new so it will be Euro 6, but not sure if I will get the V5 in time so this could also be a problem, if so is there any good sites for planning routes to avoid the LEZ areas, probably don't need to actually drive into Hamburg itself.

I know France has whole areas of the country that require the Crit'air but am I right in thinking that the other countries the zones are just in the cities & can be avoided. We will be going through Holland & coming back via Belgium to Calais.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Apr 21, 2019)

*Euro X ?*

As I am likely to traverse Germany sometime this year, I need to look into this issue.

First question is -where do I find out what class of vehicle my Hymer falls into ? 
I've looked at the MOT and V5C but can't see it mentioned, is there a data source somewhere that I can refer to ? 

Thanks

james


----------



## mark61 (Apr 21, 2019)

Couple of links that may offer more info somewhere on their sites. I used the first link as it's  €6.   Other link is more but may be worth a look round site for info. 

Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de


GB: Emissions stickers for Germany | TUV SUD GRUPPE


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Apr 21, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Couple of links that may offer more info somewhere on their sites. I used the first link as it's  €6.   Other link is more but may be worth a look round site for info.
> 
> Online-application environmental zone sticker - Berlin.de
> 
> ...



Thankyou for the unexpected bonus. I appear to be exempt so is the Hymer I hope...
The Low-emission Zone /  State of Berlin

Disabled parking blue badge appears to a joker card, trumps all.
Although it seems that I may have to have a letter H on my forehead or something similar.

Again, Many Thanks

james


----------



## witzend (Apr 21, 2019)

I was surprised but got mine back in a week Posted at the week end back before the next 

Theres a app for phones which shows which zones are active in 6 countrys and where they are available free on google play


----------



## shaunr68 (Apr 21, 2019)

witzend said:


> Theres a app for phones which shows which zones are active in 6 countrys and where they are available free on google play



Continental travel is going to get awfully complicated in coming years with every country and even individual regions coming up with their own revenue gener....erm, "environmental protection" zones.  We'll all be driving around with a windscreen full of stickers soon!  It seems to me that there is a real need for Europe-wide harmonisation rather than having a completely different system coming from each town hall, Rathaus and Maire's office across the continent. How is an international traveller to be expected to keep up with the detail of every one of these schemes?


----------



## Tony Lee (Apr 21, 2019)

Green Zones app is useful, but don't get your stickers through it.

At least France and Germany have a national system unlike Italy where each town seems to do their own thing.


----------



## Kontiki (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't understand why there isn't one classification system for the whole of the EU, it would be an ideal thing for all of the EU countries to accept after all the emission for your vehicle is what it is. This doesn't stop each country defining when they are needed just have one sticker for each classification. My last van which was Euro 6 for the Crit'air but not sure what it is for Germany, why not one  standard which any country decided where & which class of vehicle is allowed to drive.
I might not have the time to get a sticker for Germany before we go, thought it was possible to get one from some TUV stations, just wondered if anybody has done this & is there a list of TUV stations that offer this. I do have a blue badge for mobility problems but don't think it counts as severe, never noticed any codes on it. At best I might have a week maybe 2 if the DVLA send my V5 but don't have much faith in them.


----------



## witzend (Apr 21, 2019)

I was just having a look today and it would cost more to take van into London for one day than both the French & German stickers cost me
Check your vehicle - Transport for London


----------



## colinm (Apr 21, 2019)

Have got stickers for France and Germany, last year we travelled in/through, France, Belgium, Luxemburg, Holland and Germany, I don't think we entered any LEZ's.


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 21, 2019)

*Dekra*



Kontiki said:


> I don't understand why there isn't one classification system for the whole of the EU, it would be an ideal thing for all of the EU countries to accept after all the emission for your vehicle is what it is. This doesn't stop each country defining when they are needed just have one sticker for each classification. My last van which was Euro 6 for the Crit'air but not sure what it is for Germany, why not one  standard which any country decided where & which class of vehicle is allowed to drive.
> I might not have the time to get a sticker for Germany before we go, thought it was possible to get one from some TUV stations, just wondered if anybody has done this & is there a list of TUV stations that offer this. I do have a blue badge for mobility problems but don't think it counts as severe, never noticed any codes on it. At best I might have a week maybe 2 if the DVLA send my V5 but don't have much faith in them.



We had no problem getting one by calling in at the first DEKRA garage we came to after entering Germany...they are the places Germans go to get their equivalent of MOTs. You should be able to google for a list of Dekras. It’s also cheaper than on-line.


----------



## Stanski (May 14, 2019)

barge1914 said:


> We had no problem getting one by calling in at the first DEKRA garage we came to after entering Germany...they are the places Germans go to get their equivalent of MOTs. You should be able to google for a list of Dekras. It’s also cheaper than on-line.



Did this some 7 yrs ago - cost was minimal about 10 euros I recall.  Now need to do it again as windscreen was replaced.  Easy task - just visit MoT station / DEKRA, take V5 and pay.  wait for 20 mins whilst admin gets sorted.  Place sticker in lower left of window and away you go.


----------



## alcam (May 14, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Continental travel is going to get awfully complicated in coming years with every country and even individual regions coming up with their own revenue gener....erm, "environmental protection" zones.  We'll all be driving around with a windscreen full of stickers soon! * It seems to me that there is a real need for Europe-wide harmonisation *rather than having a completely different system coming from each town hall, Rathaus and Maire's office across the continent. How is an international traveller to be expected to keep up with the detail of every one of these schemes?



Interesting concept


----------



## Kontiki (May 14, 2019)

You would think that having a common system for emission standards would be an ideal use of the EU, the grading systems that France & Germany use must be defined in a similar way, more confusing is the French system they go from 0(Green one for electric) to 5 with 0 being the lowest, the German system seems to be 2 to 4 with 4 being the lowest least polluting. Having looked into other countries but all the sticker indicates is how much pollution a given vehicle produces.


----------



## alcam (May 14, 2019)

Kontiki said:


> You would think that having a common system for emission standards would be an ideal use of the EU, the grading systems that France & Germany use must be defined in a similar way, more confusing is the French system they go from 0(Green one for electric) to 5 with 0 being the lowest, the German system seems to be 2 to 4 with 4 being the lowest least polluting. Having looked into other countries but all the sticker indicates is how much pollution a given vehicle produces.



Would apply for French critair but not getting van until next week . V5 will arrive ? 
Don't think you can get sticker without V5 . Not intending to be near major cities this trip


----------

